# medium for paper mache



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought a very large bucket of wallpaper paste 3 Halloween's ago and have been using the paste plus water in a separate bowl for paper mache. After 3 seasons, I still have over 2/3 left in the bucket. On styro heads, it works extremely well, dries clear, too.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Great tip, thanks for sharing!!!


----------

